# Vegetable Chowder...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Nov 6, 2002)

VEGETABLE CHOWDER 

Makes: 2 Quarts (8 Servings) 
Source: The New Family Cookbook for People with Diabetes 

- 1 tablespoon olive oil 
- 3 medium zucchini (1 pound), diced 
- 1/2 cup chopped onion 
- 2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley 
- 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
- 2-1/2 cups homemade Vegetable Broth, or canned reduced-sodium vegetable broth 
- 1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 
- 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 
- 1 cup frozen whole-kernel corn, 

or 1 cup canned corn, drained 
- One 16-ounce can diced tomatoes, including juice 
- 1 tablespoon snipped fresh basil leaves, 

or 1/2 teaspoon dried basil 
- One 12 ounce can fat-free evaporated milk 
- 1 cup (about 4 ounces) reduced-fat cubed American or light processed cheese 

Heat the olive oil in a large saucepan. Add the zucchini,onion, and parsley. Cook for about 6 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

Add the flour and stir until blended. Add the broth, lemon juice, and pepper. Stir while heating to a boil. 

Add the corn, tomatoes with liquid, and basil; bring to a boil, stirring to prevent scorching. 

Add the evaporated milk and heat just to boiling. Add the cheese; stir just until melted. Do not boil. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: (1 cup): Calories: 141, Fat: 4 g, Cholesterol: 7 mg, Sodium: 374 mg, Carbohydrate: 20 g, Dietary Fiber: 2 g, Protein: 9 g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 1 Starch, 1 Vegetable, 1 Very Lean Meat


----------

